# Osage Celtic Knot Striker



## HVGameCalls (Jan 29, 2016)

Knocked this one out today.Osage Orange with Purple Heart Celtic knot.First try at a Celtic knot and Happy with the way it turned out.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2016)

That is super cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

